# carpenter needs help



## wayne (Oct 13, 2008)

hi everyone im seriously thinking off moving to canada with wife and 3 kids i am a carpenter/joiner with 22yrs experiance and i need help.
whats the job prospects for carpenters?
whats the best area to work in with my occupation as i havnt got a clue of where to go.
is it best to go with an agent ,or do it myself, and at what cost, and can anyone reccomend a good agent?
thanks in advance for any help out there and know doubt i'll need more thanks again.


----------



## ian-joiner (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Buddy
unless you enjoy formwork ie international concrete, Perri which is all made from steel don't bother all I have done for nine months is work in muddy holes in extreme tempratures swinging on a spanner the only tools you use are a 28 oz hammer, Tape measure and Ajustable wrench all you get told is that its canadian carpentry, Most expensive mistake of my life. I was offered a job with cana construction but looked into other companies since being here (ellis Don, Coram etc) and all the carpentry work is the same. Finnishing work is hard to find as it tends to be carried out by small self employed sub contractors and if you do manage to find some the money is not very clever. Formwork pays around 30 dollars per hour and finnishing 18 to 22 dollars per hour 
Cost of living is not all its made out to be either Tax on wages works out to be a third, Car insurance is expensive, property is also expensive (renting and buying) Supermarket prices are inline with the UK, There is no council tax but if you buy a property then there is property tax which amounts to the same thing, There seems to be hidden costs with everything from health insurance to exchanging your driving licence, when you hand your licence over you get a basic car licence in return so if you have motor bike, Heavy goods you loose them.
on the plus side is scenery is awsome, Petrol is cheap, clothing is cheap.
Canada has just as many rules and laws as The uk has and quite a few that the uk doesn't, Most British families with children I know from the lads at work are struggling on 32 dollars an hour and thats working ten hours a day. All in all Think very carefully before making the move because the one saying that crops up quite regular between Brits here Is .... That* the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence.*


----------

